
The Drunken Bishop – An analysis of the OpenSSH fingerprint [] (2009) [pdf] - ryanmaclean
http://www.dirk-loss.de/sshvis/drunken_bishop.pdf
======
joveian
It was a great idea, however after using it a few years I think it does not
really help. Even in the best possible case where you login with a password to
a single site, it is too difficult to remember. Particularly since you never
quiz yourself before it really matters. If there was a more active process
where you had to identify if a given image was correct or not or the
connection would be dropped then maybe you would learn it well enough for when
you needed it. Much better to use public key authentication.

Kinda fun as abstract ascii art, though. I still enable it :).

